# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  banner, etc., etc., etc.

## icedawg

my "web designer mentor" (i suppose you could call him) impressed upon me certain tastes in web design a few years ago which appear to still remain prevalent.  although i'm not all that capable of designing it myself, i like very professional looking sites (generally like what you'd see on a large corporation's site).  anyway, they usu. stick to just a couple colours in their banners, with fading images, and fading, somewhat-submissive horizontal lines are also very popular.

while perusing the web i stumbled upon this site and i find their header rather attractive; it doesn't employ the horizontal lines or fading images i mentioned, but i think it still looks pretty good (aside from the buttons being too tall).  when i find some time i'll try and find some other examples, but i think something like that would work pretty well here...  any comments/thoughts?  i think with a few changes here and there throughout the rest of the site (like table cell header backgrounds) we could tie everything in to a new banner such as that.

oh.  some of you will be undoubtedly happy to know i'll soon be copying their 'forum activity indicator' images (on that page they are little triangle-arrows in a square box) to replace ours (or i'll be using this site's triangle-arrows in circles).

----------


## Aphius

You mean the "Digital Delusion" header? It does look nice.  :smiley: 

I looked around the styles there and the BloodRayne skin kicks ass! Thats just personal preference though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Both headers look...well, kind of the same to me. Have you ever seen the one that MeTV (www.tvthemetunes.net) has? I think something like that would be cool.

----------


## Aphius

You mean this one?


I don't really like it...  ::|:

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *You mean the \"Digital Delusion\" header? It does look nice.*



eh?  no, the 'Forex Currency' one.   :tongue2:

----------


## nina

So discussion has re-opened to dropping the DV bubble eh? Alrighty, well Ice...I really like that Forex Currency header, that's alot like what I had in mind for the DV header, something subtle...professional looking...but people didn't seem really open to changing the DV bubble header, so I didn't make any examples.

----------


## icedawg

i want this place to look professional because again i think there's too many sites out there that already depict lucid dreaming in a particular light, and it's time someone designed something that anyone off the street might find "credible."  i'm not trying to completely remove the fun though, and am planning to scatter some characters around (and also adding those little icons to the forums and stuff...although i'm wondering if the icons are looking cheesey).

i think we could probably come up with something better than those blue squares i put up there, and again i really like the logo we have--i was very excited when Lomebririon designed it--but with a new banner a new logo will probably be needed for the "integrated" look.  i don't think Lomebririon will be too annoyed because he knows he kicks ass with art, and anyway he's working on some other stuff for us now so chances are we'll always have some of his work in our design.   :smiley:   of course, it's also possible that i've just signed my death sentence.   ::wink::

----------


## nina

ice...i love the icons...they definitely give the place a sort of charm without being cheesy, kudos   ::D:

----------


## nina

Hey Ice...I just wanted to tell you that I love the icons for the different forum sections...but I did notice that the new sticky and announcements icons are a bit blurry and pixelated...I'm not sure if it's just on my computer or what.  Just a little thing I noticed, but I didn't know where to post it so....heh.   ::wink::  Anyone else notice it? Maybe it's something with my resolution?  ::?:

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *Hey Ice...I just wanted to tell you that I love the icons for the different forum sections...but I did notice that the new sticky and announcements icons are a bit blurry and pixelated...I'm not sure if it's just on my computer or what.  Just a little thing I noticed, but I didn't know where to post it so....heh.   Anyone else notice it? Maybe it's something with my resolution?*




thanks.   ::mrgreen::   i stole them from another forum and then modified them a bit to get them to work with our colours.  

as for the announcement and sticky icons, they look fine on my end i think?  i was working on them a few minutes ago and perhaps you saw an earlier version, so try refreshing...  if that doesn't fix it, then we'll see if others are noticing that too.

----------


## nina

Hey, I guess I wasn't specific enough in my post so here's a pic of what I'm seeing. This occurs on certain announcements or certain stickies on some pages but not others? I'm kinda confused about it...but the new ones that are replacing them look great.

----------


## nina

Ok, so I've noticed that the old icons only show up on sticky or announcement posts that are unread, and once I click on them, they have the new icon. So does this mean that the new users are still seeing the old icons b/c they haven't viewed the posts yet? I dunno, hehe, I'm confused.

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *Hey, I guess I wasn't specific enough in my post so here's a pic of what I'm seeing. This occurs on certain announcements or certain stickies on some pages but not others? I'm kinda confused about it...but the new ones that are replacing them look great.*



odd...two of the images in that picture should no longer be displayed.  did you try refreshing?

these are the only images you should see (and just like this):

----------


## Aphius

I still get the old announcement icon too. I see this down the bottom;



They're larger than before too. Could it just be just cached files?  ::|:

----------


## icedawg

did you try refreshing?  cuz the old ones were overwritten by the new ones (they have the same file name, so the old ones totally don't exist on the server anymore).

if that fails then clear your cache...

----------


## Kaniaz

(Mine updated w/o clearing of the cache, however Techboy requried to clear his - he's using Mozilla, clear your cache, that will defintely fix it). *cough*imnothere*cough*

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by icedawg_
> *the old ones were overwritten by the new ones (they have the same file name, so the old ones totally don't exist on the server anymore)*



That'd be why the old ones still display in the place of the old ones. The cached files with the same names are still in use.  :tongue2: 

I cleared it and it displays correctly now.

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *You mean the \"Digital Delusion\" header? It does look nice.*



oh...if you meant this one (http://www.digital-delusion.com/main.php) then yah, that's for sure nice, but i didn't think we'd be able to get someone to do up a flash one, which is why we're looking at static ones.  we'd probably just get more moans and groans from dial-uppers anywya.

i like the grey at the top & bottom of that banner (also in the forex currency one); that would allow us to do the menu at the bottom grey bar (using buttons like in the forex currency one), and also provide the login and password fields on the top grey bar (like in many commercial sites)...i think that would look pretty nice, and help fill space.

anywaywho, i stumbled upon another forum that has a pretty cool template and banner (http://forums.xcheater.com/).  i don't like everything about it, but it looks more professional IMO than what we have now.  i especially like that the posts (when viewing a thread) are all individually encapsulated instead of being all contained within a single table.

i'm real busy now but when i have time i'll go scouting around for more cool templates, and then maybe look at stealing stuff and combining it.

----------


## Lomebririon

You know ice, I could hook you up with a banner similar to the one at the forex currency website. It may just take a little longer cause i'm getting used to some photoshop techniques. Also, on top of the other lot I said i'd do for you.  ::|:

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *You know ice, I could hook you up with a banner similar to the one at the forex currency website. It may just take a little longer cause i'm getting used to some photoshop techniques. Also, on top of the other lot I said i'd do for you.*



haha.  i know you've got lots to keep you busy and aphius does too.   ::mrgreen::   if you find yourself accidentally making one (i.e. like maybe you lose consciousness for a few minutes and then upon regaining composure discover yourself making us one) then great!  otherwise i think perhaps we'll all keep scouting around and proposing our own ideas, and somewhere along the way something will work (might involve combining different ideas).  it's not a race so we'll get one sooner or later...it'd be cool to get a few great ones and then vote on them.

----------


## Demerzel

hey, 
if any of you can get stuff done i can help out with some webdesign, if you want
-tech

edit: i did make a kinda blue one anyway. i can upload it to the server if you want.

----------

